# What is life?



## Timmay (Jul 28, 2016)

I was watching Star Trek and in the episode I was viewing, a holodeck character became self aware, and feared for his termination of existence when the program ended. Discussions of life came up, even asking if Data the android is alive. I'm very well aware of the humanist tendencies within Star Trek, but the episode got me thinking, what is life, or how do you define it?

Biologically it is said that the definition of life is anything that can reproduce, consume energy, undergoes change until death, etc. However, I think a computer program could fit into those categories. A program can add new code to itself, it can copy itself, and it requires certain aspects in order to run. But it has no soul.

Philosophically it is said that if one thinks, one is, or if one is conscious or self aware, one is. A computer program could technically achieve this as well (but not be self-aware, but only mimic such properties). But this definition would not account for plant life, and even people with severe mental issues. 

So biblically speaking, what is life? Is it that which God "breathes" into? Is that a proper and sufficient definition?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timfost (Jul 28, 2016)

You left out respiration.  That would eliminate AI.


----------



## Timmay (Jul 28, 2016)

True, but I think from a secular viewpoint, that requirement would be eliminated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timfost (Jul 28, 2016)

That was one of the distinctions my secular biology teacher taught in my college biology class. Considering the increasingly secular nature of science, I think that secular culture still considers respiration one of the major components and distinctions of life.

It's also crucial from a biblical perspective:



> And they went into the ark to Noah, two by two, of all flesh in which is the breath of life. (Gen. 7:15)
> 
> All in whose nostrils was the breath of the spirit of life, all that was on the dry land, died. (Gen. 7:22)


----------



## Timmay (Jul 28, 2016)

Not necessarily. Viruses do not respirate, but some consider them to be life, others do not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake (Jul 29, 2016)

Timmay said:


> Not necessarily. Viruses do not respirate, but some consider them to be life, others do not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What or who's definition of life includes viruses?


----------



## Nate (Jul 29, 2016)

Jake said:


> Timmay said:
> 
> 
> > Not necessarily. Viruses do not respirate, but some consider them to be life, others do not.
> ...



There is some disagreement as to whether or not viruses should be classified as living organisms, yet the large majority of practicing scientists consider viruses 'right on the edge of life', but not quite alive. 

There are currently 6 or 7 characteristics which are collectively used to describe life from the secular scientist's perspective. Respiration is not included in these characteristics as there are many microbes that do not respire but which are considered to be living organisms. The ultimate characteristic of life is generally agreed to be the ability to carry out independent metabolic activity. I find this to be a useful way of thinking about life in the context of cell and molecular biology or health and human disease.

Regarding a distinctly Christian way of thinking about life, I agree with Timmay's suggestion that life is that which God breathes into.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 29, 2016)

Life = Da-sein


----------



## Nate (Jul 29, 2016)

ReformedReidian said:


> Life = Da-sein



Can you help me with this? Does that mean life only pertains to humans?


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 29, 2016)

Made of cells is yet another requirement for life. That knocks out things like fire or viruses.


----------



## JimmyH (Jul 29, 2016)

Perhaps slightly .....  ......... Attributed to Mark Twain, when asked, "What is life?" He replied,"Life, life is one damned thing after another."


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jul 29, 2016)

Timmay said:


> So biblically speaking, what is life?




That is a good question. One I thought would be easy to answer. I was wrong. After about an hour I have only begun to answer, or rather re-ask the question.

These are some of my notes (thoughts) on the subject. I will have to leave the answer to those better qualified than I.

First and foremost, the Biblical definition of life is very different from the scientific description:

John 10:10
The thief cometh not, but for to steal, and to kill, and to destroy: I am come that they might have life, and that they might have it more abundantly.

Life is a person. We are not alive apart from the life of Christ:
John 1:4
In him was life; and the life was the light of men.

Colossians 3:4
When Christ, who is our life, shall appear, then shall ye also appear with him in glory.

There are degrees of life (life and more abundant life):
John 10:10 (KJV)
The thief cometh not, but for to steal, and to kill, and to destroy: I am come that they might have life, and that they might have it more abundantly.

Finding true Wisdom is to find true life. But, hating Wisdom is to love death:
Proverbs 8:35-36
35 For whoso findeth me findeth life, and shall obtain favour of the Lord.
36 But he that sinneth against me wrongeth his own soul: all they that hate me love death.

Brevity of this life on earth:
James 4:14
Whereas ye know not what shall be on the morrow. For what is your life? It is even a vapour, that appeareth for a little time, and then vanisheth away.

Thanks for asking this question.


----------



## earl40 (Jul 30, 2016)

One can look at this from scripture from 2 perspectives. One being first biological life the other spiritual. Even those who are spiritually dead in hell will have biological life at the resurrection.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jul 30, 2016)

earl40 said:


> One can look at this from scripture from 2 perspectives.



I have been doing that for some time now and I have not yet seen a place where existence in hell is call "life." But I haven't looked at all the Greek as yet. Even after the resurrection the Bible calls the "living" unsaved the "dead."

Revelation 20:11-15

11 And I saw a great white throne, and him that sat on it, from whose face the earth and the heaven fled away; and there was found no place for them.
12 And I saw the dead, small and great, stand before God; and the books were opened: and another book was opened, which is the book of life: and the dead were judged out of those things which were written in the books, according to their works.
13 And the sea gave up the dead which were in it; and death and hell delivered up the dead which were in them: and they were judged every man according to their works.
14 And death and hell were cast into the lake of fire. This is the second death.
15 And whosoever was not found written in the book of life was cast into the lake of fire.

Oops! I just found a place where those being thrown into hell are called "alive."

Revelation 19:20
And the beast was taken, and with him the false prophet that wrought miracles before him, with which he deceived them that had received the mark of the beast, and them that worshipped his image. These both were cast alive into a lake of fire burning with brimstone.


----------

